# Salute to Michael Bush



## sierrabees (Jul 7, 2006)

After following these forums for quite a while, I have come to the conclusion that we could save a lot of time and effort on most of these threads if we just wait for MB to read it and respond. It seems like we can go through about 20 or more posts and a couple thousand words waltzing around a subject until he posts his three or four liner. Then if we just follow the links he provides we get the answer in one brief paragraph with whatever referances are appropriate. Hats off to you Michael. You not only seem to have as good a referance library as most Universities, but you appear to have even read the books.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Thank you.


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

This forum doesn't have the clapping smilies, but I would put them up if it did 

I haven't ever met Michael Bush, but I hope to run into him one day at HAS or somewhere. 

I had a conversation with Robin Mountian last year sometime and MB came up in passing. He asked if I had met him and I replied that I hadn't. Then Robin wanted to know how I pictured him, this guy who is a very successful beekeeper and well respected in the bee community. I replied that I thought he was probably a down to earth, slightly crunchy, hippie type. Robin said I hit the nail on the head. 

I expect that when I do meet him he will exceed my expectations. He is an asset to this forum and any time I am asked about bees I try and point people in the direction of his website.


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

I agree. MB's website is a wealth of information that I wish I would remember to consult before I post a question. I often wish I had found his website before I bought my first stack of equipment (NOT all mediums.)


----------



## Beaches' Bee-Haven Apiary (May 22, 2007)

I was thinking the same thing this morning... Barry needs to post a note above the Bee Forum & Beekeeping 101 categories: "Consult www.bushfarms.com before posting"

Thanks MB for the time and effort you've put into your extremely informative site.

-Nathanael


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

*"Gleanings in BeeSource Forums"*

This forum is a great source of information and so many experienced beekeepers donate a lot of their time to help others.

We are fortunate to have access to all of this knowledge and I believe that there are a lot of members here that feel the same as "sierrabees" does toward the opinions of "MB". I have to admit that on some of the threads I scroll down to see the "last word".

I wish there was a way to glean information from the forum and to have it organized in some fashion. Perhaps someone knows how to do that sort of thing.

On the part of the newbies I would like to thank M. Bush (and the hundreds of others) for making this such a great forum. Thank you.

And since we newbies benefit the most from this forum, I would encourage them to click back to http://www.beesource.com/ and make a small donation.


----------



## Black Creek (May 19, 2006)

*helped me a lot*

Michael Bush has helped me tremendously as well. I'm going into my 3rd year now, and with out the info i've learned from his posts, it'd have taken me 10yrs to get where i am now. using mediums(i use 10 frame), working towards small cell, foundationless are 3 major things that i've directly incorporated into my beekeeping.

thanks Michael !


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

MB is the man............

I would love to see a FAQ section using his wonderful references.


----------



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

Michael Bush is also very generous. Not only does he give us his time and lots of help, but he also purchased 1,000 of my special "Bush" frames.

I'm still trying to spend all the money 

Thanx MrBee!


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Alright........... I'll bite Dave......... what are these rascals???


----------



## WVbeekeeper (Jun 4, 2007)

I really hope Michael comes to HAS again this summer. It was unfortunate that I
missed a great opportunity to sit through his class. Hopefully I can make up for 
it this year. Are making any plans yet about this year's HAS meeting in WV 
Michael?


----------



## hummingberd (Aug 26, 2006)

amen to this thread!! Finally MB gets his "props"


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

...and who else can post over 27,000 posts on beesource with a dial up connection?

deknow


----------



## NeilV (Nov 18, 2006)

He is sorta the mentor from cyberspace.


----------



## NW IN Beekeeper (Jun 29, 2005)

I frequently reference beekeeping for being like religion...

--------
There is GOD (if you believe - if not, go do something else and leave this post a lone) 
--------
There is the Preacher... 
--------
And there are the married faithful. 
--------
So while god has made the bees, the preacher tell us about gods great works as an observer and storyteller, but is not the actual creator. 

And while the married faithful may not first appear so close to god, if it were not from them and their day-to-day toils, likely the preacher would not eat well, be clothed, afford shelter or have much purpose. 

So while I watch as many of you idolize Mr Bush as being the bee-god, I still see him rather as the preacher of observation. And while I may not have the time for preaching 27,000 posts, I am still faithfully keeping bees, observing the same observations and yet others that make my beekeeping experiences entirely different than his. 

I do not mean Mr. Bush any disrespect by this post. 
I merely mean to point out that he does nothing more than we could do ourselves - if we weren't lazy, busy beekeeping, hopelessly computer illiterate, or whatever (IE he's still as human as the preacher and where would he be without our audience). It doesn't mean the rest of us are any less because of what do do. (yes, I think I just said doo-doo). We just preach our words elsewhere or perform our beliefs in the act of beekeeping.

The forums are full of preachers, often covering other gospels that are equally important. And while they may not be of the same denomination, it does not make their words any less true, or worth any less, its just our choice to belief if we wish. But sadly, I don't see much thanks to those others (like Bizzy, Bullseye, George F., Bjorn, and too many others to mention). 

So while this post seems like we should rally around one person, I really feel like we are a group that owes each other a few more mutual handshakes instead. For I think if any of us were to go back and look at posts three years ago, Mr. Bush is asking many of the same questions being asked today. And I believe many of his answers came from folks on here. While I believe some gratitude is owed for the fact he has documented his growth on a webpage, the rest of the contributors to these forums are owed equal gratitude because instead of a webpage, we pour out our understanding with each reply to a forum question. 

I think this is something that folks should very serious reflect upon.


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

NW

In my original post I mentioned that we were really lucky to have the greats contributing to this forum. I had made a list of other names worth mention and then edited it out because the thread is titled A Salute to Michael Bush.

I don't think anybody on here is holding MB above anybody else, just giving respect where respect is due. 

I think if you step back and reflect on this thread from a new keepers perspective, MB is a life line for them in their first few years. If they take heed to his posts and his site they can avoid many mistakes by learning from his experiences.

We are well aware that their are members on here who have more years in than MB, and more hives in, but MB is putting the time in in promoting the better-ment of beekeeping.


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

sierrabees said:


> After following these forums for quite a while, I have come to the conclusion that we could save a lot of time and effort on most of these threads if we just wait for MB to read it and respond. It seems like we can go through about 20 or more posts and a couple thousand words waltzing around a subject until he posts his three or four liner. Then if we just follow the links he provides we get the answer in one brief paragraph with whatever referances are appropriate. Hats off to you Michael. You not only seem to have as good a referance library as most Universities, but you appear to have even read the books.



NW,
Thank you for your post. As one waltzing around lost in the wasteland babbling, apparently unappreciated for the posts that I make as they are seen as useless until the savior has spoken, I would find your comments very nicely stated. But I warn you that seeing that nobody See's the original post as somewhat "questionable', I would also expect the same to perhaps view your comments as wrong also. I wholeheartedly expect your comments will be shouted down with great wrath. 

Please do not confuse my appreciation for MB and all he does, with my disdain for the apparent lack of consideration posted towards others in the original post.

MB.... Thank you.
sierra...better luck next time.


----------



## WVbeekeeper (Jun 4, 2007)

>And while I may not have the time for preaching 27,000 posts, I am still faithfully keeping bees, observing the same observations and yet others that make my beekeeping experiences entirely different than his.

Sounds like someone's jealous or wants a post giving them some congrats, so congrats on your observations and experiences.

The main thing here and the reason for this post is because Mr Bush has made a major contribution and has spent much of his time helping others. He has very unselfishly donated his free time to educate people about beekeeping. Your contribution to this site is <2% of his, less one wonderfully informative web site. He's not out for the adulation of fellow beeks, he's just a very generous person who loves to share his enthusiasm for beekeeping and that is why he is getting a salute!!! 

>So while this post seems like we should rally around one person, I really feel like we are a group that owes each other a few more mutual handshakes instead.

I agree. Let's give everyone a big round of applause for making all this possible. Even those who have been banned or only posted once cause they are all part of or have contributed to this great social experiment called "Beesource" as well.(Where's the clapping smiley when you need it?)

Well said Bluegrass.

>Please do not confuse my appreciation for MB and all he does, with my disdain for the apparent lack of consideration posted towards others in the original post.

Ditto.


----------



## danno1800 (Mar 13, 2004)

*inviting Michael Bush to HAS 2008 in Huntington, WV*



WVbeekeeper said:


> I really hope Michael comes to HAS again this summer. It was unfortunate that I
> missed a great opportunity to sit through his class. Hopefully I can make up for
> it this year. Are making any plans yet about this year's HAS meeting in WV Michael?


I believe the current President of HAS, Gabe Blatt, has asked Rob Mountain to contact Michael & see if he would be willing to come. I strongly recommended Michael based on my experiences in his classes at HAS 2007. He was TERRIFIC! -Danno


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Thanks for all the kudos.

>I have come to the conclusion that we could save a lot of time and effort on most of these threads if we just wait for MB to read it and respond.

As much as I appreciate the intent, I will have to disagree with this. A forum like this is wonderful because we all get to hear a discussion with many ideas thrown out there from a wide range of experiences. I've learned a huge amount during my years on these forums and I learn more everyday. Everyone contributing is what makes this work.

A big "Thank you" to all of you for sharing your experiences on these forums. It's what makes Beesource work.


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

You folks will get a kick out of this....

Our annual Boy Scout Klondike Derby was this Friday and Saturday. It's held in what passes for a meadow in the San Juan Mountains south of Silverton, Colorado at an elevation of around 9,000ft. There's 4' of snow on the ground, and the temperature was -2 when I crawled into my sleeping bag in my little yellow tent last night. 

This morning I was visiting up and down the other campsites with the Scoutmasters and ran into a fellow who just started keeping bees this past summer. I helped him get set up this past spring and he's working hard to learn all he can about bees. He told me that he has built a half-dozen or so top-bar hives for the coming season based on the plans of one Mr. Michael Bush. Now, I'm thinking that there are about 6 beekeepers around here, and 33% of them were standing up to their double deeps in snow this morning in the beauty of the mountains discussing Michael Bush, top bar hives, and how much Michael has helped this fellow along the sometimes tortured path of keeping bees. It was way cool in more ways than one. This fellow greatly appreciated Michael's contributions on this forum and others.


----------



## drone1952 (Dec 4, 2005)

Thanks Michael Bush it’s all I can say from Arad,Romania. Please, don’t forget there are beekeepers here who appreciate your work.Thanks to tecumseh,,Alex thanks to all of you. 
drone1952


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

Barry Digman said:


> This morning I was visiting up and down the other campsites with the Scoutmasters and ran into a fellow who just started keeping bees this past summer. I helped him get set up this past spring and he's working hard to learn all he can about bees. He told me that he has built a half-dozen or so top-bar hives for the coming season based on the plans of one Mr. Michael Bush. Now, I'm thinking that there are about 6 beekeepers around here, and 33% of them were standing up to their double deeps in snow this morning in the beauty of the mountains discussing Michael Bush, top bar hives, and how much Michael has helped this fellow along the sometimes tortured path of keeping bees. It was way cool in more ways than one. This fellow greatly appreciated Michael's contributions on this forum and others.


Michael's ears must burn all the time.


----------



## Show-me (Aug 3, 2007)

I don't post much but I do scan through a lot and have notice that M. Bush is quick to respond, share experience, and ideas/plans.

Humble and helpful. Thank you Michael.

There are others that post pictures and plans that I enjoy and use. Thankyou to you too.


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

As important as the information he shares is his thoughtful kind demeanor in consistently putting information out under any variety of circumstances and keeping focused on good information and off personalities. He almost always steps in to answers the questions that draw a minimal response or don't have a wide draw to help that one person with a question or problem.

I know MB is busy, I've said it before, I'll say it again, A book or video version would be a best seller !


----------



## MIKI (Aug 15, 2003)

Someone tries to recognize a man who gives everything he can to this forum and others have to piss on it. This is why this forum is no longer as productive as it used to be. Too many people posting useless ranting. The reason so many nice people have left (Dr. R) for one, anyone remember Daisy. 

I for one owe Michael and a few others a lot. 

Thanks for everything Mike!

Before everyone chims in and tells me I don't have to stay if I don't like it. I have already excersized this option and you are stuck with my occasional comments anyway.


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

{Someone tries to recognize a man who gives everything he can to this forum and others have to XXXX on it. This is why this forum is no longer as productive as it used to be.}

I had to edit the profanity (no place for it here) you post Miki to even respond. I find your post the most offensive here! Everyone here is entitled to post there opinions despite the fact they are contrary to yours or interpreted as negative. I see two posts which disagree with the premise stated in the beginning to just read MB's answers and nothing else is necessary. One of those who posted that was the honoree himself. The other stated his respect for MB but stated the same basic premise perhaps in a little more pointed tone that rasied you ire and resulted in your truly negative post.

I think we all respect Michael, we all also respect the opinions and efforts to everyone who adds to the discussion, especially the top 10 who spend a great deal of time adding to our information base, debate and futherance of this post.

Miki, I hope you get home soon, hope you post often. Everyone has a bad day, I make it point to put my foot squarely in my mouth at least once a month here! It's usually the people I respect and consider friends that let me know when I do. I know it's because they respect me. Let everyone else enjoy the same privilage.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

>>I think this is something that folks should very serious reflect upon.

NW IN Beekeeper,

He is just giving good advice. No harm done,

He also is giving the advice and putting his name behind it. Try it someday, it takes alot of guts, and kind of make a fellow rethink what is about to be posted.


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

Joel, the premise of the original post was to say thank you MB. And I don't see any two posts that are contrary to that premise.

I do see a couple comments about the nature of the original posts, and the denigrating manner that it seems to suggest that other contributions are less than worthy. That somehow we would be better off not wasting time until MB speaks on the topic. Something that MB himself has rebutted.

I think the real damage in any thread, is those that seem not to understand the nature of an open forum. I have seen the same pattern now several times. (To sit back and make comments about an individual or the forum in general.) It seems to me that alot of personal issues, some mean-spirited bias, and the same M.O. has been seen now several times lately.

The damage to beesource is not from anyone expressing their views. It is from the poster that continues to express how beesource has gone down hill, how its not worthy any longer, that others do nothing but contribute useless ranting, and remind us that a few have left from time to time, like that does not happen on any forum.

If I was Barry, I would be more concerned about the open attitude and continual trashing of beesource, instead of the differing viewpoints. Its a real shame that we have to be reminded of such matters every-time someone has a beef or personal gripe. If I was Barry, I would ask people to be positive towards beesource or move on. But to allow this type comments, that beesource is no longer a great site for whatever reason, is truly the most damaging of all.


----------



## Troutsqueezer (May 17, 2005)

Brevity is the soul of wit. A fact not lost on MB.


----------



## trapperbob (May 27, 2007)

I'm very fortunate that I only live a short distance from MB and can pick his brain once in a while that being said I also feel very lucky to have this forum so I can pick all of your brains as well. Where else could you bring so many opinions good or bad together on a daily basis. So I say thanks every one I've learned more here than in most books.


----------

